# monodevelop

## chrisv93

Hey ich habe versucht monodevelop zu installieren und bekomm einefehlermeldung.

* ERROR: net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3233:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  646:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3/work/webkit-1.2.3'

>>> Failed to emerge net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3:

 * ERROR: net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3233:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  646:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3/work/webkit-1.2.3'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

localhost chris # l/libwebkit_1_0_la-HTMLDirectoryElement.lo

bash: l/libwebkit_1_0_la-HTMLDirectoryElement.lo: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

localhost chris #   CXX    WebCore/html/libwebkit_1_0_la-HTMLDivElement.lo

bash: CXX: Kommando nicht gefunden.

localhost chris #   CXX    WebCore/html/libwebkit_1_0_la-HTMLDocument.lo

bash: CXX: Kommando nicht gefunden.

localhost chris #   CXX    WebCore/html/libwebkit_1_0_la-HTMLElement.lo

bash: CXX: Kommando nicht gefunden.

localhost chris #   CXX    WebCore/html/libwebkit_1_0_la-HTMLEmbedElement.lo

bash: CXX: Kommando nicht gefunden.

localhost chris #   CXX    WebCore/html/libwebkit_1_0_la-HTMLFieldSetElement.lo

bash: CXX: Kommando nicht gefunden.

localhost chris #   CXX    WebCore/html/libwebkit_1_0_la-HTMLFontElement.lo

bash: CXX: Kommando nicht gefunden.

localhost chris #   CXX    WebCore/html/libwebkit_1_0_la-HTMLFormCollection.lo

bash: CXX: Kommando nicht gefunden.

localhost chris #   CXX    WebCore/html/libwebkit_1_0_la-HTMLFormControlElement.lo                                                                             

bash: CXX: Kommando nicht gefunden.

localhost chris #   CXX    WebCore/html/libwebkit_1_0_la-HTMLFormElement.lo

bash: CXX: Kommando nicht gefunden.

localhost chris #   CXX    WebCore/html/libwebkit_1_0_la-HTMLFrameElement.lo

bash: CXX: Kommando nicht gefunden.

localhost chris #   CXX    WebCore/html/libwebkit_1_0_la-HTMLFrameElementBase.lo

bash: CXX: Kommando nicht gefunden.

localhost chris #   CXX    WebCore/html/libwebkit_1_0_la-HTMLFrameOwnerElement.lo

bash: CXX: Kommando nicht gefunden.

localhost chris #   CXX    WebCore/html/libwebkit_1_0_la-HTMLFrameSetElement.lo

bash: CXX: Kommando nicht gefunden.

localhost chris #   CXX    WebCore/html/libwebkit_1_0_la-HTMLHRElement.lo

bash: CXX: Kommando nicht gefunden.

localhost chris #   CXX    WebCore/html/libwebkit_1_0_la-HTMLHeadElement.lo

bash: CXX: Kommando nicht gefunden.

localhost chris #   CXX    WebCore/html/libwebkit_1_0_la-HTMLHeadingElement.lo

bash: CXX: Kommando nicht gefunden.

localhost chris #   CXX    WebCore/html/libwebkit_1_0_la-HTMLHtmlElement.lo

bash: CXX: Kommando nicht gefunden.

localhost chris #   CXX    WebCore/html/libwebkit_1_0_la-HTMLIFrameElement.lo

bash: CXX: Kommando nicht gefunden.

localhost chris #   CXX    WebCore/html/libwebkit_1_0_la-HTMLImageElement.lo

bash: CXX: Kommando nicht gefunden.

localhost chris #   CXX    WebCore/html/libwebkit_1_0_la-HTMLImageLoader.lo

bash: CXX: Kommando nicht gefunden.

localhost chris #   CXX    WebCore/html/libwebkit_1_0_la-HTMLInputElement.lo

bash: CXX: Kommando nicht gefunden.

localhost chris #   CXX    WebCore/html/libwebkit_1_0_la-HTMLIsIndexElement.lo

bash: CXX: Kommando nicht gefunden.

localhost chris #   CXX    WebCore/html/libwebkit_1_0_la-HTMLKeygenElement.lo

bash: CXX: Kommando nicht gefunden.

localhost chris #   CXX    WebCore/html/libwebkit_1_0_la-HTMLLIElement.lo

bash: CXX: Kommando nicht gefunden.

localhost chris #   CXX    WebCore/html/libwebkit_1_0_la-HTMLLabelElement.lo

bash: CXX: Kommando nicht gefunden.

localhost chris #   CXX    WebCore/html/libwebkit_1_0_la-HTMLLegendElement.lo

bash: CXX: Kommando nicht gefunden.

localhost chris #   CXX    WebCore/html/libwebkit_1_0_la-HTMLLinkElem  CXX    WebCore/html/libwebkit_1_0_la-HTMLImageElement.lo

bash: CXX: Kommando nicht gefunden.

localhost chris #   CXX    WebCore/html/libwebkit_1_0_la-HTMLImageLoader.lo

bash: CXX: Kommando nicht gefunden.

localhost chris #

----------

## Necoro

 *chrisv93 wrote:*   

>  * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3',
> 
>  * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3'.
> 
>  * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3/temp/build.log'.

 

(und was du da mit "CXX bla" versuchst ist mir auch ein Rätsel)

----------

## chrisv93

und was soll ich jetzt machen?

----------

## Necoro

* If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3',

* the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3'.

* The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3/temp/build.log'.

/edit: build.log zB hier hochladen http://pastebin.ca/

----------

## franzf

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> (und was du da mit "CXX bla" versuchst ist mir auch ein Rätsel)

 

Schaut so aus als hatte er einen Auszug (k.A. was genau) in die Konsole gepastet. Die Shell interpretiert das natürlich als Befehl und kommt absolut gar nicht klar damit  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Josef.95

BTW

 *chrisv93 wrote:*   

> * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
> * Use eselect news to read news items. 

  Solche News sollten ein Admin idR doch auch interessieren?! 

```
$ eselect news read new

No news is good news.
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## Christian99

Ich hab monodevelop ohne gtk-webkit installiert, also wenn du webkit nicht explizit brauchst, dann kannst du es deaktivieren. weiß aber gerade nicht bei welchen paket ich das webkit useflag deaktiviert habe.

Poste doch bitte auch mal welche pakete alles installiert werden sollen (mit use-flags)

----------

## chrisv93

Danke hat geklappt  :Very Happy: 

----------

